# BSNL Sucks !!!



## Revolution (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know where shoud I post this.....

I got new BSNL DataOne connection but,I can't connect.
I get an error (678 error) when I insert my id and password.
My modem is 'Siemens C2110'.
It shows all 4 lights is on(power.link,data,lan or usb).

I have registered a complain to BSNL a week ago.
But still no reply from them.....
I have 256kbps UL plan.

In may 2008 I had registered for new broadband connection.
Now after 4 months in september I get the connection but actually no internet connection.....

Worst thing,BSNL already send me two bills.....

*I hate BSNL !!!*


----------



## adi007 (Sep 2, 2008)

well i think BSNL is very nice
I have BSNL connection since feb
The thing is don't use ur modem ..hire their modem ...if anything happens u will get a replacement(i got once)


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 2, 2008)

Revolution said:


> I don't know where shoud I post this.....
> 
> I got new BSNL DataOne connection but,I can't connect.
> I get an error (678 error) when I insert my id and password.
> ...



what were u doing when they sent u two bills already charging ur Internet  ...??? 

by the way the person who came and installed the modem should have done all the settings and checked if the net is working....as far as i know BSNL had given tender to private parties to do the modem/connection setup...

first try resetting ur modem-- and restart ur comp...if it doesn't work it could be one of the problems...

1)either ur connection is not configured properly on ur computer.... delete all the network connection install latest LAN drivers configure LAN then add a new PPPoE connection... this should work....
2)if it is configured properly....then ur jumper connection is not configured in local telephone exchange..just call up them and ask.

in the mean time do lodge a complaint about its not working according to new BSNL guidelines,every complaint should be registered and problems to be rectified within 3 working days or maximum a week...if its not done..SDO of ur local exchange is answerable to it.

3)if ur jumper configuration is right with ur local exchange then ..its upto the main Internet exchange (of ur city)..some computer commands needs to be given to activate the connection.which perhaps is not done yet....

if u do the running around for two days ...all these matters can get solved ..including ur bill issue...but again it depends on BSNL staff u have to deal with...i had similar problems as u said ...and i did running around for those things ...and all the time it was fine in three days to a week...

one more reason could be a break in OFC link somewhere ..just check with ur local exchange.

once its up and running....u will not face any problems....but again if u hate bureaucracy or can't afford to run around...BSNL is not for u...its getting better in coustomer services but its just not there yet!!..look for better ISP's in ur area ...kolkata might have quite a few ...


in my opinion BSNL is best internet connection u can get (don't know about others) ....if u can manage with their billing system and bureaucracy ...i stay in raipur and i m using UL256 kbps plan for about two years now...

1)never had any problem in speeds,it really gives u almost constant 256kbs (24x7)..unlike in airtel or other companies i have used....i used to download almost 24x7 from torrent for speeds between (28 kB/s to 34 kB/s)
2)if link is down just call up the service number was restored within 2 days (happened thrice with me) and one more time it was a problem with OFC cable cut due to digging so it took about 7 days....came to know later that its due to new TRAI rule.which must be followed by every ISP.
3)used airtel connection before.... it simply sucks...and out of the blue some taxes in the bill will come up,never could a get constant speeds and whenever i called them they will give some excuse or other.....don't know about other market players in ur area.but BSNL's connection configuration system is the simplest i have come across...

if u still have problems please look here ..i m sure u can get much better guidance there ..

*broadbandforum.in/bsnl-broadband/


----------



## acewin (Sep 2, 2008)

Revolution said:


> I don't know where shoud I post this.....
> 
> I got new BSNL DataOne connection but,I can't connect.
> I get an error (678 error) when I insert my id and password.
> ...



Well I say BSNL is good, even though had gone through same thing. Registered in October got wworking Broadband in February.
For first week it was not working, but the issue was not from my side but from exchange which they fixed. THey are not as responsive as Airtel but still, my most of the issue whenever comes is exchange side and they clear it.

YOu have not seen others like TATA n Sify they are crap. My BSNL after it got configured for first time was not working very less time. And BSNL tariff plans rocks.

I suggest you to go to exchange directly and tell the engineers their they will send someone to get it fixed. Its most probably login error.
I got BSNL connection 4 days back a my hometown also now, my pa said same error, I could not suggest him much. Later on a guy came and fixed it, when pa asked what was the issue he said its due to new wires being put on the telephone poles, and some exhange issue.

Man you will get it fixed, good luck


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2008)

Lol....

BSNL employees never do their duty.
One fcking BSNL employee came to my housh and only gave me the modem.
He told me that every thing is on the modem's CD,do yourself.
And after running the CD every thing messed up.....

Now modem's default setting has been changeg.
BSNL does not care about their customers.
I call them up many times but still no reply.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^from which exchange you are??? i am also from wb.
it depends exchange to exchange....


----------



## Revolution (Sep 3, 2008)

Tech.Masti said:


> ^^^from which exchange you are??? i am also from wb.
> it depends exchange to exchange....



Ranikhuti,South Kolkata.....


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 3, 2008)

contact the man on duty for Dataone, tell him your problem


----------



## ubersoldat (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi Dude,

I will tell  how to get ur Net - Working!. (Not sure if it works, but u can still try). To start off, u need a LAN card. Connect ur lan cable both to the Modem and PC. Then configure the IP address of ur PC by going to network properties. I think these r all basic steps, so no need of mentioning. Enter any IP other than 192.168.1.1. then enter the default gateway and DNS server numbers in the respective fields. BSNL should have supplied u with this. I am sure.

Now. go to the Browser window (IE only) and type *192.168.1.1/  . Enter the user and password as admin U will get a DSL router window. Here, go to advanced setup and select WAN.

On the first line u should see these things
0/351UBRpppoe_0_35_1ppp_0_35_1PPPoEDisabledDisabledEnabled

Click on edit. the default values are 0 and 35. click next and select pppoe 2nd option. then clikc next. U will need to enter ur dOne user and password here. clikc next. clik next again. click save/reboot until u recieve a message saying that ur DSL router is rebooting. Wait for 2 mins and u will get a message in the same window stating ur newly configured Router. (Dont go to change any other option. let them be at Defaults only)

Next close that windows nd start surfing. The thing is the DSL router get reset every time u shutdown. It happens with mine. Not sure of yours. Also, I dwnld about 1GB daily. So no issues with speed. I get speed of 26 to 27kBps (27*8). u do the maths.

Also dont connect both USB and LAN together. and there is no need of entering password **** for this thing. All u have to do is surf directly.

Bye 

Hi again,

No need of entering through secure login for this method. If u cant surf the net, U can change ur PC ip address and follow the steps given in prev message. It will definately work. 

Bye.

No need of giving complaints to BSNL. They will not come. They are donkeys. what u can do is consult a Networking Engineer. I think he can solve ur issue permanently. Bye 8*


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 3, 2008)

I have been using Dataone since May 2005 and have no real complaints.

Four times, the internet stopped working. On two occasions, it resolved itself after a few hours. Once, there was a problem with the telephone line and it was rectified 2 hrs after a complaint was lodged.
Fourth time, the AC Adapter for the modem had a problem and it was replaced for free (I have the modem on rent) and the replacement was done at around 7 PM on a holiday. So, I cannot complain about the service.

In your case however, Uninstall any software you might have installed from the CD.
Connect the Modem with the telephone and LAN Cables and then go to the network settings.

Create a new connection --> NEXT
Connect to the internet --> NEXT
Setup my connection manually  --> NEXT
Connect using a broadband connection that requires a username and password  --> NEXT
Give the connection name  --> NEXT
Enter user and password details.

Once that is done. Power on the Modem, wait till the DSL Light is steady and then connect.

You would need to use this each time you want to use the net, Otherwise, you can follow the steps suggested by "ubersoldat" to have an always on connection.

And, have you tried contacting the local exchange? Better than calling up the Toll Free number.


----------



## R2K (Sep 3, 2008)

if BSNL can't help u call a PC technician for help...  
anyways BSNL will make u pay the bill at the end of the month and if u don't use the net u r just waisting ur money ... spend some money and call a technician for help


----------



## acewin (Sep 4, 2008)

really when they stop doing there job it is tough. even complaining their engineers and SDO would not work, they do not respond.

Get your head cool and make sure the exchange guy comes and rectifies the issue or some other technician. Otherwise stop using the broadband services of BSNL.

Get airtel broadband, their customer support is good, but by any means do not go for Tata Indicom or anyother


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2008)

Finally I solved the problem by myself.

1.after open the browser i enter *192.168.1.1
2.enter id and pw of the modem router
3.clich on the internet connection on the top left side
4.it shows there was an existing connection.
5.I delete that setting(connection)
6.reboot modem

Now almost every thing OK except
1.line disconnected automaticacally(4 times yesterday).
  I think the cause is poor quality  BSNL servever.
2.Tested speed at speedtest.net
   D:265kbps..... U:20kbps.....

   File download and upload speed
   D:24-30kbps..... U:20kbps.....

I can't play mmorpg even at low setting ans resolution  because of above reasons(both).
But 256kbs should be enough for mmorpg like Cabal Online.

At least now I am connected through BSNL broadband but have no idea about futere.....


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 4, 2008)

I also have bsnl UL 256kbps....it sure disconnects a lot...nearly 10-20 time everyday


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2008)

BSNL rocks but their staff sucks.bsnl is much much better then other services like reliance, tata airtel etc. Its cheaper faster and reliable.

That disconnecting automatically is may be due to the connections you make with the pone line, your basic phone and modem. 
Connect them properly that should solve. Actually if these are not connected properly then every time there is a call on your phone and you lift the reciever the connection gets disconnected.

For this the main line should be connected directly to the modem and then you should give the parallel connections from it. BSNL provides a multi-connecter with their modem. So use it as its written in the connector.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 4, 2008)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:


> I also have bsnl UL 256kbps....it sure disconnects a lot...nearly 10-20 time everyday



Lol....
Then how can I play MMORPG using BSNL.....
I chose 256kbps UL plan only for playing online game.
I am so unfortunate.....



toofan_nainital said:


> BSNL rocks but their staff sucks.bsnl is much much better then other services like reliance, tata airtel etc. Its cheaper faster and reliable.
> 
> That disconnecting automatically is may be due to the connections you make with the pone line, your basic phone and modem.
> Connect them properly that should solve. Actually if these are not connected properly then every time there is a call on your phone and you lift the reciever the connection gets disconnected.
> ...



I have Sulabh II plan.
I never recharge with IT card and never make call using BSNL telephone expept customer care.
Wires,phone,modem are connected well.
There is no doubt about that......


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 4, 2008)

Using H500 for the past 2 years ...
Worked like a charm.

But I changed ma location ... And now its hell ...
So many dissconnections.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 5, 2008)

Now it is morning.
I am already disconnected 5 times in an hour.....
I have made another complain to BSNL 5 minutes ago.
It was my 6th complain in past 4 days.
Still no improvement..


----------



## ubersoldat (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry for ur problem.  I think ur telephone line is having a fault. If there is some noice in ur handset reciever, then disconnection will frequently occur. U can also try to repeat the steps given by me. Also, enter ur Ip address for ur Lan card manually. Dont set it to automatic. What u should do is contact ur friend who is well versed in Networking. Or else, go in for the old formula, Trial and Error.

Bye


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

My problem is solved somehow....
The connection is lot better now.

Atlast.


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

telephone line fault, man my phone is dead, no calls can be made or can receive right now. Have not reported to BSNL, but still my internet works clean and good.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 6, 2008)

ubersoldat said:


> On the first line u should see these things
> 0/351UBRpppoe_0_35_1ppp_0_35_1PPPoEDisabledDisabledEnabled



Hey,
I can't fint it.....
Please help !


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Sep 6, 2008)

bsnl disconnects a lot and sometimes don't even connect...
everybody's story bro..
not just urs...so chill


----------



## hsr (Sep 6, 2008)

ECE0105 said:


> I have been using Dataone since May 2005 and have no real complaints.
> 
> Four times, the internet stopped working. On two occasions, it resolved itself after a few hours. Once, there was a problem with the telephone line and it was rectified 2 hrs after a complaint was lodged.
> Fourth time, the AC Adapter for the modem had a problem and it was replaced for free (I have the modem on rent) and the replacement was done at around 7 PM on a holiday. So, I cannot complain about the service.
> ...


well to do this you should tell the modem what pppoe process r u dialin wid then oly you can dial from the pc


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
If the connection is in Bridged mode ... It will work the way *ECE0105 *has told.No extra information need not be provided.


----------



## hsr (Sep 7, 2008)

^^if he does not get the autodial feature and reset the modem how will it still be in bridge mode?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 7, 2008)

So,I have no choice but have to look for other ISP.....
I know each and every Indian ISP sucks in their own way.
Lol.....


----------



## hsr (Sep 7, 2008)

^^ +1


----------



## R2K (Sep 7, 2008)

> So,I have no choice but have to look for other ISP.....
> I know each and every Indian ISP sucks in their own way.
> Lol.....



exactly...


----------



## imgame2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Revolution said:


> So,I have no choice but have to look for other ISP.....
> I know each and every Indian ISP sucks in their own way.
> Lol.....



finally u understood the point  ....


----------



## ECE0105 (Sep 8, 2008)

hari_sanker_r said:


> well to do this you should tell the modem what pppoe process r u dialin wid then oly you can dial from the pc



For any normal ADSL Modem and when using with Win XP, you need not even know that such things exist. Isn't that how M$ is so famous. Even a layman can just go ahead and use various functions without bothering about the technicalities....


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 8, 2008)

@Revolution:





> Now after 4 months in september I get the connection but actually no internet connection....


.

Well I guess I was lucky it took them nearly a month in my case but that was it, the service sucked big time but has improved by leap and bounds since end of last year.
BTW why do their support staff assume that every time we ring them up that our PC is at fault.
But to their credit some of them do try to be helpful.


----------



## sagar_jxd (Sep 8, 2008)

hey as u hate bsnl me 2 same story as urs i got connection in 6 months
my modem is also siemensc2110 but at starting i also get 4 light on sometimes but it shuld nt be thre tht there shuld be 1st 2 1 is of red color 2nd of yelow and 3 rd shuld not be shown and 4th of green color 


if 3rd light is coming u shuld complain of this i know BSNL if u must hve complain thy would hve said we will see saale kutte 
mai 1 sala de raha hu pakka apnana tabhi kaam hoga trust me mera bhi connection itni aasani se nhi laga tha mai to pagal hogaya tha u r right BSNL Sucks u shuld go thre n khub kaske chilao unkie uper "" kab se kahe raha hu ki net nhi kaam raha par koi sunne wala hi nhi kya service hai aap logo ki reliance vagara to jada acche hai mai kab se complain likhwa raha hu koi sunta hi nhi mere dimaag kharab hai ki mai roz aata hu ""

ye kahe dena aur dekna maine yahi kaha tha 6 month baad tab mera net laga


----------



## acewin (Sep 9, 2008)

uchiha_madara said:


> @Revolution:.
> 
> Well I guess I was lucky it took them nearly a month in my case but that was it, the service sucked big time but has improved by leap and bounds since end of last year.
> BTW why do their support staff assume that every time we ring them up that our PC is at fault.
> But to their credit some of them do try to be helpful.



Unlike, you my exchange guys never think that way. They alway correct the issue at their own place.
Damn they never came to m house after the day of installation or said the fault is in harware at my side.

Though they took 3 months to give me the internet.
My senior got it within a month and same for my friend.


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2008)

Revolution said:


> Ranikhuti,South Kolkata.....


I'm from same exchange and using BSNL since feb flawlessly without any problem.My speeds reach 220KBPS(KBytes) at night using torrents and usually 200KBPS during daytime.
There was a problem once with connection but was due to a server error at Chennai(or Bangalore), got fixed in a week.


----------



## acewin (Sep 11, 2008)

@tkin which plan are you using.


----------



## tkin (Sep 11, 2008)

acewin said:


> @tkin which plan are you using.


Its the Home 500. (Rs 500/-=2.5GB+Night time unlimited-Changing to Unlimited 750/- next month)

Also, I have the 59.93.x.x ip range(Old one).The BSNL guys told me there are some problems with the 117.x.x.x new ip range and those have frequent problems with connection. Also, wait for three minutes at least to connect to the internet after switching the modem on.


----------



## acewin (Sep 11, 2008)

I am having the unlimited plan, bcoz have to be online in day time for office purpose.
I am thinking of getting additional airtel and make my BSNL as Home 500 plan(for downloading purpose)


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

acewin said:


> I am having the unlimited plan, bcoz have to be online in day time for office purpose.
> I am thinking of getting additional airtel and make my BSNL as Home 500 plan(for downloading purpose)


Good Choice, many people concluded that Home 500 is the best plan and most VFM. Using automation(Auto wake-up and download) you can download more than the unlimited plan, if torrents are your thing.
I downloaded almost 90GB in one month after exam was over. Can't do that in unlimited.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 12, 2008)

Nothing can match Home 500 plan.


----------



## acewin (Sep 12, 2008)

its not just the download will be more, I will not need to keep my system on all time, using the bandwidth to download instead of other work on the internet

and that is why I say BSNL plans are too good. And the service has improved most of the places.


----------



## tkin (Sep 12, 2008)

acewin said:


> its not just the download will be more, I will not need to keep my system on all time, using the bandwidth to download instead of other work on the internet
> 
> and that is why I say BSNL plans are too good. And the service has improved most of the places.


The plan's(Home 500) too damn cheap to give up.


----------



## Vivek788 (Sep 13, 2008)

read the post in my blog

*vivtech.blogspot.com


----------

